# Amplificador Estéreo con 6CM5 (EL36/PL36)



## Rorschach (Dic 5, 2021)

*Amplificador Estéreo 15 W r.m.s. por canal con 6CM5 (EL36/PL36)*
A pedido de Ganiel Gopes !!!! 

Descripción, características : A 6CM5 hi-fi amplifier | Valve Heaven
​



Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## malesi (Dic 5, 2021)




----------



## Rorschach (Dic 5, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 275177


Exacto, la fuente de poder, por ese motivo también publiqué el Link de Valve Heaven, donde para el que quiere está todo completo .


----------



## malesi (Dic 5, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Exacto, la fuente de poder, por ese motivo también publiqué el Link de Valve Heaven, donde para el que quiere está todo completo .


Ya lo se @Rorschach que lo pusiste con esa intención, las páginas de los demás también desaparecen, no sabemos la vida de Valve Heaven.
Así lo tenemos aquí


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 5, 2021)

La pagina de Valve Heaven hace mucho más de 15 años que está, y espero que siga, pero todo puede suceder ...., es como este foro, hoy está, y mañana quien lo sabe ¿no?.
Yo, como miembro de este foro deseo que este sitio esté muchísimo tiempo...., por lo siglos de los siglos amén !!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> *Amplificador Estéreo 15 W r.m.s. por canal con 6CM5 (EL36/PL36)*
> A pedido de Ganiel Gopes !!!!
> 
> Descripción, características : A 6CM5 hi-fi amplifier | Valve Heaven
> ...


!Muchissimas gracias Don Rorschach por brindar con ese  gran aporte!
Tengo dudas cuanto a lo transformador de salida de Audio , se que es un "ultra-linear" , ?pero para que valvula serias a principio  ?
La potenzia de 15W de salida penso que es poca para dos PL36 en push-pull  , pense que fuese algo similar a la obtenida por dos 6L6 .
Cuanto a la fuente de alimentación DC , esa en definitivo  NO me guta , prefero sin dudas algun las fuentes convencionales de rectificação en onda conpleta con toma central en lo devanado secundario de alta tensión, multiplicadores de tensión tienen baja regulación cuando cargados .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 6, 2021)

Hola Daniel ! Sería interesante que entres al página de Valve Heaven, y leas todo completo.
Las 6L6, 6L6G, tienen 19 W de disipación de placa. La 6L6GC 30W. Las EL36/PL36 disipan 10 W de placa. 🤷‍♂️
En cuanto a la fuente, opino igual que vos, prefiero las convencionales, así que sabiendo las tensiones necesarias de + B, no sería ningún inconveniente ! 

Saludos desde Argentina !!!! ☺️


----------

